# Jim sgrignioli ( Yellow Jacket ) tjetsrig



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone hear from Jim sgrignioli ( Yellow Jacket ) tjetsrig ? I ask as he has been giving me and other several stories as to why he cannot do arm work for which he has held onto our arms ! In my case he has held my arms kinda hostage now since September ! And the stories have been soap opear quality now as i look back on them ! Am just curious IF he has completed work since September for anyone AND if he has when did you send in the arms ? Always liked the work before BUT man this is ridiculous now and i will NEVER use him again or suggest other do if this turns out to be as shady as it is looking now ? So i have given him plenty of shots to take care of me and clear things up ... maybe you guys have some answers ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jim has been dealing with alot of family and health issues. 

He hasn't done anything slot car related for anyone. For a very long time. Sadly. Not his choice believe me.

Hopefully you will hear from him.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I have been way more than patient Joe and all too sympathetic as well ! That is what led me to not doing the work myself in part as he needed the money at the time and I was / am usually busy . So I though toss some work his way to help him and help me time wise . But gold wire Fray quality arms are not just laying around in quantity ! And I do need them and have for a bit now as I have had no time myself to do any balancing or trueing. *
* As for family and health issue we all bear that cross to variable degrees so I try to understand ! I was unable to go on mine and my wife's dream vacation for health reasons and concerns a short time ago and was at home while she made the trip ! A trip I now know I will never have the chance to go on ! I also hoped to attend as a surprise the Midwest slot show and that did not happen nor did the Daytona show ! I have helped my father when I can with issues as he has cancer . Also my sister when I can who has MS ! Between all this I have been in the hospital on and off myself both for heart and pulmonary / breathing issues hooked to machines and told if you do not have the surgery the clock is ticking for when you will die ! And NO I did not have anymore surgeries as I am done with all that . So ya I do understand issues , but I also do all I can to get my orders out and keep going as best I can ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bear,
I feel for you on all acounts.
Jim has been a very good friend of mine for a long time, however, he has never been great at communicating.
even more so the last year or so.

I have visited him within the last year and I can tell you he is a physical wreck.
no details as they are horrid.
he manages to go to his job every day, but i don't know how.

I am not making excuses for him, nor do I expect anyone to accept that they will never get their order!

however, his "cave"/work area is in the basement and I think he is afraid he will not be able to climb the steps back out.

I understand and empathize the monetary situation many have found themselves in because he has not taken care of business and that is unforgiveable.

friends stand by each other through thick and thin and I am trying to support Jim.
this has become quite difficult for me and I have no good answers for anyone regarding business transactions.

Bear, much of the communications I have had with Jim, DO sound like a soap opera.

I cannot help you as much as I would like to.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Al once again I heard from Jim . Likely due to postings of later but I heard again regardless . Anyway Told he was going to ship completed arms Monday to me . BUT then again I have been told before that they were either near done or 1 or 2 to go or finished etc ! So we shall see what happens but I hope for Jim he has them done and does ship as promised so this is over ! *
*
*
*Bear *


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bear, well, at least you got an answer.
I never do.
that is one positive you can take with you.
I think he will make good


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Well to tell the truth AL I have had replies like this more than a few times before ! So the NEW thing would be the next step in receiving things . BUT I am usually pretty hopeful and let's hope Jimmy puts that faith to good use as that would bode well for both him and I ! *


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

bearsox said:


> *Well to tell the truth AL I have had replies like this more than a few times before ! So the NEW thing would be the next step in receiving things . BUT I am usually pretty hopeful and let's hope Jimmy puts that faith to good use as that would bode well for both him and I ! *


hope all gets settles here..i had asked about him a few weeks back..not about him oweing me anything..but i had questions about some arms i bought from him..he had a fire sale a couple years ago and i bought a few arms with different ratingsin ohms so i had wanted to talk with him but..had heard his health was going ..it sux getting old..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*No Axe to Grind*

Prior to Jim's life crashing in on him, he was always golden. Issues with geriatric parents, a life changing work accident, with personal health issues tossed in for good measure. Our family just went through a year of medical hell and just now finally popped out the other side. Who cant relate ... ? 

What really sux is when late in life you allow your hobby become a second job. Even without the ups and downs of life, it can suck the fun right out of playing with little cars. The hardest thing I ever had to learn was to say "no" to a slot brother. Our generation was conditioned to never say no, and find the way to get'er done. So now in our 60's, getting in over your head is far too easy; when you're spinning in the vortex, and the spam is in the fan. :freak:

Nun-a-my-bidness, but how many armatures are we talking about Bear?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bear, I would hope that if you get your items (and I think you will) that you would share with us that they arrive!
please?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

alpink said:


> Bear, I would hope that if you get your items (and I think you will) that you would share with us that they arrive!
> please?


 *I REALLY would like to say hey AL and all they arrived and are great etc ! BUT alas AGAIN after being told they would be in the mail on Monday the 18th ... i have nothing ! So ya more disapointment and head shakes !

Bear  *


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bearsox said:


> *I REALLY would like to say hey AL and all they arrived and are great etc ! BUT alas AGAIN after being told they would be in the mail on Monday the 18th ... i have nothing ! So ya more disapointment and head shakes !
> 
> Bear  *


not to "Butt-In",
but "OUR" USPS, for "EFFICIANCY" of Operation...
now sends ALL our mail (yes Even "Across-Town".) to Memphis.
to be Sorted & sent on its way... 
"This" costs the "Mailer" @ Least 2 extra days, because Memphis-Hub is now "Overloaded" & takes 2 or even 3 days from getting there late the night it is/was sent, to; "JUST got OUT of Memphis" (can anybody make a song on this )

again, Non-a Me Business... But, Me thinks "We" ain't de' ONLY area USPS has "FUBAR'd"...

just a couple more days, just to be sure (OH!!, I forgot about some of My things going on a "Vacation"... across the country :freak::drunk
I know this, by almost always sending w/ "Quaking" #'s....

"I'm" behind, sending out Honda's stuff (I HOPE that's all.. "IF" I owe some one something PLEASE PM Me !! ) ahh!, "Senility", I DON'T suffer from It,..I ENJOY Every Minute !!! :freak:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*AL ,
you asked me to let you and everyone know when the arms finally made it to me ! So i wanted to let you and everyone know that Jim said he was dropping them in the mail and they would be here . And sure enough i opened my mail box and there was a box in it from THE VA with my heart meds and insulin needles ! :surprise: Ya well ok so i took you and everyone to the edge thinking he FINALLY sent me the arms LOL ! Well fat chance it seems as that appears to have been yet another story and i got zip ! :crying:

Bear
*


alpink said:


> Bear, I would hope that if you get your items (and I think you will) that you would share with us that they arrive!
> please?


----------

